# Wireless Driver Causing BSOD, Athr.sys



## Davidoth (Apr 23, 2014)

You see I have an ASUS N53JQ Laptop that has Windows 7 32-bit installed on it.
For some random reason I started getting BSOD with* ATHR.SYS* being the cause.

BSOD: athr.sys/DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL - HP Support Forum - 109035

I had tried this link only to realize that without a "setup" file there is no way in hell windows is going to let me get this driver installed no matter how directly I point at the file I want installed. It just keeps saying that Atheros AR9285 is up to date and is the best driver I can get.

I am about to flip a **bleep** table, this is driving me insane. Someone please help me out!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The link you provided, has a link in it for the driver Latest Atheros modded Driver for Windows 7, Vista and WinXP - Atheros Chipset - LaptopVideo2Go Forums
Follow the instructions in the HP link and *Uninstall* the previous driver. 
By going to Start/Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter in the Programs and Features, or by going to Start/Search and typing *devmgmt.msc*, Right clicking the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. Expand *Network Adapters*, and Right clicking the WiFi adapter and* Uninstall *it. Then download the driver and install that.
If you need more BSOD help, Post Here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Davidoth (Apr 23, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> The link you provided, has a link in it for the driver Latest Atheros modded Driver for Windows 7, Vista and WinXP - Atheros Chipset - LaptopVideo2Go Forums
> Follow the instructions in the HP link and *Uninstall* the previous driver.
> By going to Start/Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter in the Programs and Features, or by going to Start/Search and typing *devmgmt.msc*, Right clicking the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. Expand *Network Adapters*, and Right clicking the WiFi adapter and* Uninstall *it. Then download the driver and install that.
> If you need more BSOD help, Post Here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html


That's the thing...if I uninstall the device windows will download and install it AGAIN without my permission. The ONLY way to prevent this is if I go into gpedit.msc and enable the policy to block all automatic updates. And even when I do this windows will keep trying to install it, but will only be able to get a fraction installed. Then I get a "Network Controller" with an exclamation point and yellow triangle in "Other Devices"


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Uninstall *the driver as suggested suggested post *#2*, Windows will _not_ reinstall the same driver _unless_ you choose to Restart or Scan for Hardware Changes. 
After downloading the driver, run the driver Installer, it usually unzips and tells you where it is going on your C: drive, take note of where it unzips to. Usually, something like *C:\Drivers* or *C:\Athero*s or whatever. Right after it unzips, it starts the driver install. This should install the _NEW_ driver. If for some reason, you get a yellow *! *mark in the Device Manager, Right click the device and choose* Update Driver*. Browse it to the *C:* drive where the driver unzipped to. Lead it to the *.INF* file to install the driver. If that driver doesn't work, there 20 more on that page to go through, till you find the right one for you.


----------

